

Ask HN: What current startups do you think are changing the world? - madvoid

Whether they are trying to reduce global warming, improve food distribution, or even revolutionize &quot;communication protocols&quot; [1], what are startups that you, the Hacker News reader think will change the world, or are currently changing the world? I encourage you to put your own startup if you think it will change the world.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;online.wsj.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;yo-this-app-isnt-so-dumb-1407714995
======
squiguy7
I think that crowd-sourcing startups are revolutionizing the way we live.
Companies such as Uber and Airbnb have taken advantage of all of us being
connected and willing to share our resources and time servicing others for
profit.

That being said, I see new business opportunities in making sense of
exorbitant amounts of data. This can help push further research in areas you
have mentioned and obviously many others as well.

------
maxbrown
Off the top of my head:

Reaction Housing
[http://www.reactionhousing.com/](http://www.reactionhousing.com/)

Watsi [https://watsi.org/](https://watsi.org/)

Soylent [http://www.soylent.me/](http://www.soylent.me/)

------
api
Internet: crowdfunding, crowdsourcing, crowd-anything that challenges
traditional top-down and institutional choke points.

Energy: General Fusion, Helion, and other alternative fusion startups
exploring other idea... I feel that the tokamak eats _all_ official R&D
funding in this area (and boy can it eat funding). Also a whole gaggle of
energy storage startups... grid-scale storage is the missing piece to make
renewables really work.

Space: SpaceX, Firefly Space, Blue Origin (debatable whether it's a "startup"
or Bezos' pricey side project), Sierra Nevada (not quite a startup but doing
new things), etc. (Might even throw in Orbital Sciences, which is a "startup"
by average age of aerospace company standards).

Biomedical: Immunity Project, anything in SENS / life extension.

Overlaps quite a bit with old Leary's ideas about priorities...

[http://www.futureconscience.com/smi2le-the-futurism-of-
timot...](http://www.futureconscience.com/smi2le-the-futurism-of-timothy-
leary/)

Guy was a bit nuts, but the good kind of crazy.

